# My 1st P22 Problem!!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour mes amies,
well I went to the range this morning with a few friends. Packed my P22 and a box of 525 CCI Blasers. 

After 35/40 mins........aaaaaaaagh a problem.:smt022

I RAN OUT OF AMMO.:anim_lol:

This gun just keeps going and going. Keep it clean, lubed and loved and it will make you a happy plinker.:smt023

fusil


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! There are worse problems to have, after all! :smt023


----------



## Mik (Apr 2, 2009)

*Stingers in a P22?*

Can the Stinger ammo be used in the Walther P22?


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Mik,
I know fella's at the range who use Stingers & Mini Mags without a problem.
Me, I'm a cheap SOB anim_lol and only use CCI Blaser.

fusil


----------



## KenK (Apr 12, 2009)

I was thinking of getting the P22 but read all the pro/con here and was not sure.
However after seeing your post, now I am sure I will get one. I got to shoot 200+ rounds last weekend with one of these and I really liked it.
KenK ~!~


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

KenK said:


> I was thinking of getting the P22 but read all the pro/con here and was not sure.
> However after seeing your post, now I am sure I will get one. I got to shoot 200+ rounds last weekend with one of these and I really liked it.
> KenK ~!~


Hi KenK,
several guys at the range told me that the P22 was :horsepoo: but I liked the way it looked, so bought one. 
You MUST keep it clean and lubed. Mine has NEVER let me down.
Happy shooting mon ami.:smt023

fusil


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

it's a great little gun, but if you take off the slide and look at bottom of it, slide grooves, at the little hump part on both sides toward the rear of the slide, you might see small chunks of metal are missing.

There is a trigger bar that connects trigger and hammer, and it has two little dog ears that poke out and ride in the grooves of the slide... they are stamped steel and usually have sharp edges from the factory, and since the slide is pot metal and not steel, the sharp edges of the dog ears can take chunks out of the slide.

Radical solution? Take gun apart, get buffing wheel for dremel tool and polish off those sharp edges on the trigger bar ears. I did. 

Love my P22. Put a laser on it, adjusted to cross beam and bullet at 20 feet, ready for anything..  

but if you don't polish the sharp edges off the ears, your slide could continue to get chopped up and eventually might crack. Not expensive parts here. Great design, but parts are low cost. Gotta make sure they will work smoothly together.

I know, crazy to have to mess with a gun straight from factory, but this is one of many good ideas to help the p22 last and work better.


----------

